

Thank Steve Jobs - kdivvela
http://www.thankyoustevejobsfor.com/

======
kemayo
I am disappointed by how many of the comments flashing by in the twitter
stream on that site are people insulting Steve Jobs and Apple users in
general.

Not exactly surprised, but disappointed nonetheless.

~~~
code_duck
There's a lot of hate and prejudice cultivated in some circles vs. Apple and
people who use their products. It's certainly worthy of a cultural study or
analysis. I suppose this is mainly the 'us vs. the other' mentality... Linux
users get that ridiculous BS, too.

~~~
hammock
Microsoft gets a lot of hate, too.

~~~
code_duck
The dynamics are different when it's the mainstream hating you and those being
discriminated against are significantly outnumbered. Where that applies to
which group definitely varies widely by social circle.

------
vectorpush
Steve Jobs is a great man, but isn't this a little much?

~~~
9999
No. It's not anywhere close to enough. Wozniak might have been the way for the
beginning of the PC revolution, but Jobs had the will, and more importantly,
he told us all why we wanted it. Why we needed it... There is literally no
amount of praise that would be excessive. For what it's worth, I would say the
same of Gates, Stallman, Torvalds, K&R, Sussman, etc. etc. etc. Contrary to
popular belief, enthusiasm, love, and praise are free.

------
HaloZero
Am I the only one who seems that this makes it seem like he's dead and just
not stepping down from CEO of Apple? It's not like he's not going to do
anything else in his life.

~~~
kristofferR
The way he phrased his resignation letter made it sound like his health is
rapidly declining and is no longer good enough to serve as the CEO. That, and
the November release of his official biography, are both hints that he fears
his life is ending soon.

"I have always said if there ever came a day when I could no longer meet my
duties and expectations as Apple’s CEO, I would be the first to let you know.
Unfortunately, that day has come."

------
zmmmmm
Thank you for being flawed enough that you failed to stop Android taking over
the phone market, and thereby preventing the world from entering a technology
dark ages where hardware and software ecosystems are locked down and
controlled by huge corporations.

~~~
runn1ng
On the other hand, iPhone OS (or how was it called in early days) was a clear
inspiration for Android. You cannot deny Apple basically invented many phone
UI metaphors, that were directly copied (and I don't mean it in negative
sense) into Android UI.

And to your other point... closed nature has its upsides too. Look at gaming
consoles, they work quite well despite being crazy controlled. And Apple never
wanted to dominate the whole phone market... if you remember the iPhone
introduction, they didn't want to own the whole market. They defined its own
category, basically :)

~~~
ori_b
I'm not sure about that. The iPhone UI is definitely a good piece of
engineering, and it's certainly more polished than what came before, but I
don't think it invented anything novel.

~~~
jedmund
UI is something that is engineered? I'd hate to live on the planet you live
on, buddy.

~~~
ori_b
Engineered -- planned with a purpose, designed, put together in order to
accomplish a goal. In what world is a UI not engineered?

------
prbuckley
Thank you for being an inspiration to so many.

------
raphaelb
Very nice site. Right after he resigned I actually stopped and thought about
how he had changed my life directly or indirectly. Truly amazing.

We created a FB event "Dress Up Like Steve Jobs Day":
<https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=130179840411684> to honor Steve Jobs
on Friday, September 9th.

------
marciovm123
There will be many of these, and deservedly so.

------
Off
i'm tired of all that apple shit in my rss feed.

------
russjhammond
Interactive map showing the locations of those using #ThankYouSteveJobsFor
<http://www.myheatmap.com/maps/iN5Nuwh2H3g=>

------
mattyohe
Thanks to the authors of this site for using my photo :D

------
fschwehn
i really like most apple products, but that sounds much to me like a
thanksgiving prayer! is apple just a brand or even a religion?

------
ryan-allen
What if I didn't want to tweet the thank you? What apout quests?

Thanks for lovely computers and phones, especially the MacBook Air. It's my
most favourite computer ever!

Hopefully the bar is raised sufficient enough that we wont go backwards in
design and function. I once tried to buy a PC laptop just for something
different (I've had Macs since 10.2), but nothing at all could come close to
the MacBooks.

A nice screen, keyboard, trackpad and design all in one package is apparently
too difficult for every other laptop manufacturer out there. Except for maybe
Lenovo, they are a bit of alright. But there just isn't anything like the Air!

------
amateurguru
Also: <http://getwellsteve.com/>

------
ronaldj
He's not dead yet.

------
bsphil
Hipsters and overpriced consumer electronics?

~~~
sunchild
The fact that you feel the need to disparage a man who, as part of a two-man
team, charted the course for personal computing in the 1980's, workstation
computing and CGI in the 1990's, and then went on to build the world's most
valuable consumer electronics company – says more about you than it says about
Steve Jobs. You might not like people who care about aesthetics, but I doubt
you'd fare particularly well in a comparison test vs. Steve f-ing Jobs. Talk
about a lack of perspective!

~~~
angryasian
in all honesty I think wozniak deserves more credit and bill gates did more to
get affordable home computers to the mass than jobs did. But I have no doubts
Jobs would of been successful regardless.

~~~
sunchild
That is extremely debatable.

~~~
angryasian
which part is debatable ?

~~~
sunchild
If you want to think Woz and Bill Gates did "more" than Steve Jobs, then you
are entitled to that view. I don't agree, but I don't care enough to argue my
point.

